# Short Shifter - Is it worth it?



## matthewwoodward (Apr 22, 2011)

Hi Guys,
Got my 225bhp roadster and fancy doing a few bits to her.
Whats the short shifter all about please?
Never had one so please explain what it does and the benefits.
Also cost and fitting cost
Matt


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

You should buy one of these instead 


















£130 delivered, pm me for info

Charlie


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

There are 2 types most common one reduce the movement forward and backward making gear changes feel tight and slick 
The other type reduces the side to side movement 
I'm using the first one and it's great fitting is easy too


----------



## matthewwoodward (Apr 22, 2011)

Does it make changing gear easier or harder? Is there any wear on the clutch?
I would get a garage to fit it.


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

Makes it easier. If you've got an armrest you don't even need to move your arm, it's all in the wrist  .

No difference to the clutch. It really is an easy DIY job, there's a good how-to on Wak's site I think. 30 minute job tops.


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Is it worth it? You bet.  I think it's how it should have been in the first place. As far as I know there are at least three manufactures, Forge, Neuspeed and CompBrake which is available at Awesome. I opted for the Neuspeed as I had one on my previous TTR and liked it. I would also suggest that if you do go for it then also go for a thicker, heavier gear knob too as this helps with gear changes being heavier, Forge do one here although again, this is not the one I have.

A couple of pics of mine showing the larger gear knob and the Orbit Ring



















Hope that helps.

Graham


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Charlie said:


> You should buy one of these instead
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+1 (BIG ONE) LOVE IT


----------



## mercedeslimos (May 1, 2011)

Charlie said:


> You should buy one of these instead
> 
> 
> 
> ...


would a short shift work with theses or would it mess up the spacing altogether?


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

mercedeslimos said:


> ...would a short shift work with theses or would it mess up the spacing altogether?


No, well not on mine anyway. I had to take mine off.

Graham


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

mercedeslimos said:


> would a short shift work with theses or would it mess up the spacing altogether?


They will work ok with a fore/aft short shift kit, but not with one that shortens the side throw, in all honesty although they may well work, I would not advise use with one as the gear stick will sit in a different position to standard and therefore look a bit odd when in gear.

I have sold all but 2 of the current run 

Charlie


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Short shift is one of the best mods you can do to a TT


----------



## matthewwoodward (Apr 22, 2011)

Sounds good guys, think I will go for the short shift kit.,
Is the side kit any good to?
Also, am sooo getting one of those forge big gear knobs, wow!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

matthewwoodward said:


> Sounds good guys, think I will go for the short shift kit.,
> Is the side kit any good to?
> Also, am sooo getting one of those forge big gear knobs, wow!


The s/s and knob are great to gether I found the side kit a bit much with both the others fitted


----------



## matthewwoodward (Apr 22, 2011)

Wheres the best placeto buy both?
GHoing to get a mechanic to fit it, not confident enough.
Would you say have the shift as short as possible??


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

matthewwoodward said:


> Wheres the best placeto buy both?
> GHoing to get a mechanic to fit it, not confident enough.
> Would you say have the shift as short as possible??


Try Charlie on here he can get them for you they are an easy DIY job where abouts are you located :?: 
Yes set it as short as it will go


----------



## matthewwoodward (Apr 22, 2011)

I am in cornwall. anyone around to fit?
Whos charlie??


----------



## thedino (Aug 10, 2010)

Short shift is the best mod i've done!

Abolutely love mine which I bought from Awesome GTI


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

The Forge short shift is a well worthy mod (and found no need for the additional side version)


----------



## petesky (Jul 24, 2002)

I have the Forge short shifter but have found the gear change to be more "notchy" than the OEM which is something IIRC the Neuspeed one doesn't cause although the Neuspeed one is twice the price.

No doubt this will cause some debate but certainly on my car the shift is not as smooth with the Forge one.

Peter


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

petesky said:


> I have the Forge short shifter but have found the gear change to be more "notchy" than the OEM which is something IIRC the Neuspeed one doesn't cause although the Neuspeed one is twice the price.
> 
> No doubt this will cause some debate but certainly on my car the shift is not as smooth with the Forge one.
> 
> Peter


 :? I have had both Forge and newspeed on the same car and found the change to be the same for both


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

matthewwoodward said:


> Hi Guys,
> Got my 225bhp roadster and fancy doing a few bits to her.
> Whats the short shifter all about please?
> Never had one so please explain what it does and the benefits.
> ...


Hi Matt

I considered a short shift a while back but was concerned about 'rushing the syncromesh' and loss of leverage when changing gear especially when combined with certain aftermarket knobs which effectively shorten the gear shaft, so I consulted Phil at Elite (our local North East TT guru, often featured on this forum) and he said he thought it was awful; he didn't know what gear he was in a lot of the time. Also peeps have 'had' to fit a heavier gear knob, so far as I can tell from this forum (effectively weighting the throw) to counteract the loss of leverage. I've also heard of peeps having to adjust the cable linkage after fitment.

I bought Charlie's shift gate instead and I have to say that it is aesthetically very pleasing and works perfectly. Whatever floats your boat, Matt. My personal choice 

Joe


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

petesky said:


> I have the Forge short shifter but have found the gear change to be more "notchy" than the OEM which is something IIRC the Neuspeed one doesn't cause although the Neuspeed one is twice the price.
> 
> No doubt this will cause some debate but certainly on my car the shift is not as smooth with the Forge one.
> 
> Peter


This is one of the reasons (the main one actually) why I chose the Neuspeed over the Forge. Although the Neuspeed is about twice the price over the Forge version, the Neuspeed has a weighted arm to it and this additional weight helps the gear change to be that much more smoother. This, along with a thicker, heavier gearstick and knob help to eliminate the notchiness although the MKI TT was never the smoothest in the first place.

I'm sure that there are many people running with the Forge version and are quite happy with it but equally, I'm more than happy with the combination of the Neuspeed short shift and Auto Aesthetics gear knob which I have.

Graham


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

TTCool said:


> matthewwoodward said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Guys,
> ...


No need to fit a heavier knob I had a short shift fitted with the standard knob with out any problems for 2 years also no problem with any loss of leverage :?


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Post Script: I think the amount of individual driver involvement is a major factor when deciding between the two. Personally, I'm very happy with my choice.

Joe


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

TTCool said:


> Post Script: I think the amount of individual driver involvement is a major factor when deciding between the two. Personally, I'm very happy with my choice.
> 
> Joe


You've hit the nail on the head Joe. There is no right or wrong on this kind of mod to be honest. It's all down to the individual and how they prefer the 'feel' of the car - it works for some and not for others.

Graham


----------



## audakias (Jul 9, 2014)

T3RBO said:


> The Forge short shift is a well worthy mod (and found no need for the additional side version)


Do you havethis??


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

audakias said:


> T3RBO said:
> 
> 
> > The Forge short shift is a well worthy mod (and found no need for the additional side version)
> ...


That is for the 5 speed box they also do one for the 6 speed box


----------



## audakias (Jul 9, 2014)

YELLOW_TT said:


> audakias said:
> 
> 
> > T3RBO said:
> ...


I have the 5-speed one! I also found the neuspeed short shift. After three years do you have something more to say about which one has better shift changing feeling?


----------



## cookbot (Apr 19, 2011)

I've driven TT's with short shifters after fitting cruise control and I'm not a huge fan. I personally prefer to have a gear knob that sits a little lower.

This gives a good compromise in my opinion with a lot less faffing.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

audakias said:


> T3RBO said:
> 
> 
> > The Forge short shift is a well worthy mod (and found no need for the additional side version)
> ...


[/quote]
I have the 6 speed box and to be honest with the Forge set to its shortest setting the both feel the sae in use


----------



## Serendipitous (Nov 19, 2011)

TTCool said:


> matthewwoodward said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Guys,
> ...


You're absolutely bang on about 'rushing the synchromesh.'

A short shifter shortens the lever from the pivot point by about 30%. It means that you have to give 30% more effort on the gear knob to change gear at the same speed as you did before the mod. These are facts. 
While it may be ergonomically more pleasing to have a shorter gear change length, it is a total illusion that you can change gears quicker, unless you're happy with forcing it through the box.


----------

